
Tufte CSS - mmastrac
https://edwardtufte.github.io/tufte-css/
======
AndrewStephens
I used a modified version of Tufte.css (forked years ago) for my website[0]. I
love the way it works for the longish posts I wanted to make but Tufte's ideas
are not without their problems when converted into a web page.

The design really works best in landscape mode. Portrait "works" but the
sidenotes interact with the main text and each other in annoying ways. This
sometimes makes writing documents harder than it should be since I have to
test the output in both Landscape and Portrait to make sure it doesn't look
terrible.

This somewhat defeats my goal of having a nice clean markdown->styled html
workflow. I often have to make small changes to get things looking OK.

That said, I am very happy with the overall look and functionality of the
style.

[0] An example page:
[https://sheep.horse/2017/4/so_you_want_to_start_an_unpopular...](https://sheep.horse/2017/4/so_you_want_to_start_an_unpopular_blog.html)

~~~
hinkley
I wonder if there's a way to move the footnotes to the bottom of a section
when the display is narrow...

~~~
bradley_taunt
I _somewhat_ solved this problem with my Jekyll theme based of Tufte CSS[0].
Not perfect, but it just places the marginnote below it's corresponding
element.

[0] [https://et-jekyll.netlify.app/et-jekyll-theme/](https://et-
jekyll.netlify.app/et-jekyll-theme/)

Edit: I realize you are referring to "footnotes" and not margin/side notes,
but I believe you could use the same method.

------
leephillips
Good ideas here. I don’t think that the hack to produce attractive underlining
for links is any longer necessary, as recent versions of major web engines
seem to render underlining in the style that he’s going for by default. Am I
wrong?

~~~
gwern
I use the Tufte-CSS underlining on gwern.net and noted the recent
announcements, which I thought would simplify the CSS nicely.

But the support is still less than the 95% or so of users that most people try
to support, and there are still glitches and bugs with them. Given that you'll
have issues with the new skip-ink stuff and probably will have to include
fallbacks, why bother with the churn? Maybe in another few years...

------
trynewideas
There's a minor, but longstanding, problem with the ETBembo/ETBook font in
use. Any contributions toward fixing it would be helpful:
[https://github.com/edwardtufte/et-
book/issues/20](https://github.com/edwardtufte/et-book/issues/20)

------
otherlandlabs
Thanks, this looks beautiful and simple to use.

